# Motivator



## peterhuang913

For those motivators, how do you make a line around the image in CS3?


----------



## ebackhus

When making a truly inspirational picture I just use a simple box with a colored line of about 2-3px width.


----------



## Inactive

drag a rectangle shape (use keyboard shortcut U) around the area you want to enclose. then click on the S







to add a style to the layer. (i know it looks like an F, but i was told it is an S in olden style font.) select stroke and then you can select a colour and width. 'inside' will give you a sharp corner on the rectangle and 'outside' will be more rounded. centred is ½ ways between each. then drop the fill to 0%.


----------



## peterhuang913

Ok, thanks guys.


----------

